# Any Experience Of Online Renting Games



## dogs_basket (Aug 28, 2007)

Anyone any experience of renting games? With all the new titles coming out at the moment I'm wondering whether to rent them online. Boomerangrentals do one a month for £5 and seems alot better than Blockbusters instore at £6 for a week, or Lovefilm where only the more expensive packages include games, or buying and trading-in. 

Not fussed about having them on the day of release but wondering how long it is before you'd get something like MOH or COD after release.


----------



## thehogester (Jun 15, 2008)

I used to use Boomerang, and the service was excellent. Can't comment on Blockbusters or Lovefilm as i haven't used them.

People who pay for the more expensive packages get first dibs i think. Id imagine you should be able to get it within a week or 2 though. That's just a wild guess though.


----------

